# Upgrading Car Stereo Radio Head Unit - questions



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a 2014 LT Cruze with a basic unit in it.









I seem to be confusing the links on this forum and others that speak of upgrading the MyLink to MyLink with Navigation with the possibility of upgrading my basic unit. Can someone make this clear to me whether or not it is possible to upgrade my system without loosing any functionality. If not, what is the closest I can get?

I have looked at a bunch of the Chinese units and don't want to spend the money on a chance it might work without someone to walk us through a complete installation with one of them. I have also looked into purchasing new and used MyLink stuff from a junkyard/forum member as well.

It looks like about $1000 or so is the best overall price I can find if you include all the harnesses etc. that will need to be purchased as well.

I am at the point of installing a head unit under the seat and the rest in the trunk. Any thoughts? 

:whatdoyouthink:




I also ran into a few links on the net that looked promising that have something to do with head units and related items in the cruze.

Mylink Unlock Project

Chevrolet dealers offering free Android Auto update for select vehicles

This is old but... GM Offers Owners Bluetooth Update Via OnStar

Android Head Units


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

The Mylink DIY thread is about upgrading from the low end green screen radio to a Mylink radio, with or without Navigation.

The Mylink Unlock Project does not apply to us. It says it is for Cruzes, but it is actually for the MyLink radio used in the Sonic, which is used in Chevrolet vehicles outside of the US.

Android Auto update only applies to 2016+ Mylink radios.

The Onstar bluetooth was to fix an issue with handsfree calling.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> The Mylink DIY thread is about upgrading from the low end green screen radio to a Mylink radio, with or without Navigation.
> 
> ....


Are you referring to this thread?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Yes.

You will not spend more than $400 for the Mylink upgrade, wiring harness included.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Yes.
> 
> You will not spend more than $400 for the Mylink upgrade, wiring harness included.


I went back and re-read some of that thread and have a few more questions for you.

1. Aside from what seems to be nailing down the old green screen functions, are you complete in changing from a green screen to MyLink (not sure if with nav or not).

2. When you are finished, are you going to piece together a How To for the forum from this thread? It is way to convoluted for me the way it is as I have not been following closely enough to be able to weed out the offshoot questions.

3. This kind of goes with the previous question, but are you going to consolidate what parts are needed for the green screen to MyLink with Nav conversion (or without if that is the case)?

Thanks for taking the time to spoon feed me:respect:


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I went back and re-read some of that thread and have a few more questions for you.
> 
> 1. Aside from what seems to be nailing down the old green screen functions, are you complete in changing from a green screen to MyLink (not sure if with nav or not).
> 
> ...


See the attached photo on this post for the answer to question 1. 

Read this post for a quick and dirty answer to 2 and 3.

I performed the upgrade back in December.

It's best to disregard the Mylink w/o Nav and Mylink w/ nav as 2 different projects. The DIY is the same for both units, with the exception of adding a gps antenna for the navigation model.


----------

